
Ask HN: What's Your Side Project? - max0563
It&#x27;s really motivating to hear about what people are working on in the late hours at night or the wee hours of the morning.<p>So HN, what are you all working on outside of your day jobs?
======
Asafp
DevDucky, AI tool that helps engineers fully understand the company's code and
product. just finished and launched the landing page. www.devducky.com I am
really having fun working on this, combining my love for NLP and software
engineer.

~~~
max0563
Wow this is really freaking cool!! You just made a tool that auto documents
bits of code this is incredibly useful.

------
doon386
For a while it was the Multics CPU emulator/simulator. After we got Multics to
boot it was no fun anymore :-)

~~~
unused0
Getting multiple CPUs running has been quite an adventure.

~~~
doon386
Yup, sadly. I still like the idea of putting a ge635 in an FPGA. :-)

------
perilunar
todo3d.app - a 3D ToDo 'list'.

Currently trying to get it working on touch screens.

------
thrownblown
Hyperlocal Logistics SaaS

~~~
max0563
Can you elaborate a bit more on this?

~~~
thrownblown
Sure. It's a courier company management tool that tracks delivery jobs, staff
and clients.

We automate many repetitive tasks like order intake and have tools to surface
delivery data for analysis like peak volume periods by day of the week or Geo.

The business of it has given me a venue to learn various web techs in a real
production environment as well allowed me to be an active care giver to my kid
and probably got me my job now considering I'm a highschool dropout.

~~~
max0563
Wow, well good on you that sounds really good. Have a link you can share?

